# Anyone here from or around Sedona, AZ?



## Pfabrizi (May 6, 2006)

Hello, I was just wondering if anyone here is near the area of Sedona, Arizona. I will be moving there in a few months and thought i'd get to know a few others from there that are interested in or learning any type of sword arts. Also, if anyone knows of any good sword arts schools in the area i would appreciate it. Thanks and have a nice day.


----------



## pgsmith (May 8, 2006)

Hunter Armstrong, menkyo in Shinkage ryu and Director of the late Donn Draeger's International Hoplology Society, is out in Sedona. It may take some serious effort on your part though to convince him to train you. Other than that, I believe there is kendo in Flagstaff.


----------



## terryl965 (May 8, 2006)

Pfabrizi said:
			
		

> Hello, I was just wondering if anyone here is near the area of Sedona, Arizona. I will be moving there in a few months and thought i'd get to know a few others from there that are interested in or learning any type of sword arts. Also, if anyone knows of any good sword arts schools in the area i would appreciate it. Thanks and have a nice day.


 
Well I do not know but I will say welcome to martial tlak and you should introduce yourself in the meet nad greet section.
Terry


----------



## elder999 (May 8, 2006)

pgsmith said:
			
		

> ........It may take some serious effort on your part though to convince him to train you. Other than that, I believe there is kendo in Flagstaff.


Talk about understatement!:lol:


----------



## pgsmith (May 8, 2006)

> Talk about understatement


  Well, he did say good sword arts schools, not _easily obtained_ sword art schools!


----------



## Pfabrizi (May 8, 2006)

Thanks alot everyone, and yes i'm looking for as good a school i can get and am willing to put in whatever effort necessary. I will definitely check him out and i will take your advice Terryl and introduce myself in the meet and greet section. Once again, thanks and if anyone has any more information it would be helpful. Have a nice day.


----------



## Robert Corella (Sep 25, 2006)

Hello,
I teach Araki Ryu iaido in Prescott. If you need more info just contact me from our site: kenshindojo.net.  Araki ryu is over 400 years old and is a very traditional ryu. I trained in it in Himeji, Japan for several years. Toyoda sensei makes yearly visits for testing and seminars. In April we made a trip to Himeji for 9 days of training and sightseeing.

I hope to hear from you soon,
Bob Corella


----------

